
Ask HN: What skills are important to teach to kids today? - deumra
Hi HN Community,<p>I am a parent of a 9yo and a 12yo. My husband and I have been thinking if there is anything else we should be teaching our kids apart from academics and usual extracurricular classes they do at school.
What skills have you taught or you think are important to teach to kids today? (Have read a few threads on HN on how to and not to teach programing.)
======
jrnichols
household life skills that everyone should know. cooking, cleaning, laundry,
yardwork.

things that are surprisingly lacking with youth these days, in my experience.

and with mine... "there is more to the internet than Google/Gmail."

